# Cleaned the workshop today



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

When I'm working on a big project that takes weeks, I seldom do much cleaning between sessions. Well now that the kubota is ready it was time to clean up. Every time I'm amazed at how many tools I have.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I need to do the same.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good fatjay, give us all a bit of incentive to get out there and tidy up our work spaces. I just finished cleaning up my space and put tools and equipment back were it's supposed to be. It sure gives us an opportunity to reacquaint ourselves with the tools we bought over the winter and forgot we even had!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That's the next thing to do...next snowy day tho.


----------

